# Kingman, AZ - Kush LH 3YO M



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Kush: Petfinder



















Hi! longhair German Shepherd Dog! I am a 3 year old male. I will be neutered upon my adoption. I like going for rides in the car and love being outside. I will need plenty of room to roam and love going on walks. I should do okay with dogs my size, but no smaller dogs than me and definitey NO CATS! I would prefer to be the only animal. I received my first series of shots. I will be a great companion and would love to go to my new loving home!

Western Arizona Humane Society / Kingman
Kingman, AZ
(928) 753-2727


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

The email i received said to adopt, foster, or rescue contact [email protected]


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

what a face!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He looks like a Teddy Bear! They should name him Teddy :wub:


----------

